
Feeder of Lice - smacktoward
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feeder_of_lice
======
mast
I just finished reading a book, “The Fantastic Laboratory of Dr Wiegl” by
Arthur Allen, that describes the work that Weigl did before and during WWII. I
thought the book did a really good job describing the affects of typhus and
the reasons developing a vaccine was so difficult.

Despite the title, only about half the book is about Wiegl. The other half is
about Ludwick Fleck. Fleck was jewish and a former colleague of Wiegl’s who
also developed a typhus vaccine.

